# Cypripedium sp3(or tibeticum?)



## yijiawang (May 17, 2012)

I labeled it as Cypripedium sp3, very very beautiful and easy growing(at least easier than tibeticum in my lowland garden)
---------------
Correct name, Cypripedium maoxianense


----------



## emydura (May 17, 2012)

Just stunning. Love the colour.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

Very lovely!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2012)

Nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 17, 2012)

Quite a nice bloom!


----------



## cypfanatic (May 18, 2012)

yijiawang said:


> Correct name, Cypripedium maoxianense



I think it is nothing but a sellers name for better promotion and known tric ,
not a 'valid' botanical name.


----------



## yijiawang (May 18, 2012)

cypfanatic said:


> I think it is nothing but a sellers name for better promotion and known tric ,
> not a 'valid' botanical name.



Thank you for adding 'I think' before your words. Time will prove anything.


----------



## cypfanatic (May 18, 2012)

yijiawang said:


> Thank you for adding 'I think' before your words. Time will prove anything.




I remember many other 'new discoveries' from China in the lat years.

its always the same story.

I am sure, as always we will never hear again from this interesting local variety.


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2012)

A nice flower anyway


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2012)

Lovely plant Yijia. I'm guessing it is another variant on C. tibeticum. It has the look of the "hoteiatsumorianum" varieties of C. macranthos - big, deep colored, with an inflated lip. Very nice and a good candidate for hybridization.


----------



## yijiawang (May 18, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Lovely plant Yijia. I'm guessing it is another variant on C. tibeticum. It has the look of the "hoteiatsumorianum" varieties of C. macranthos - big, deep colored, with an inflated lip. Very nice and a good candidate for hybridization.



I thought so before, a form/variety of tibeticum. but if you see the real one, you will doubt this conclusion too. The poach is round(please check all tibeticum poach, without anyone is round included ludlowii) . Rhizome and roots are so different, maoxianense is whiter than tibeticum(all tibeticum roots are light yellow), and different shape.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2012)

yijiawang said:


> I thought so before, a form/variety of tibeticum. but if you see the real one, you will doubt this conclusion too. The poach is round(please check all tibeticum poach, without anyone is round included ludlowii) . Rhizome and roots are so different, maoxianense is whiter than tibeticum(all tibeticum roots are light yellow), and different shape.



Hey Yijia, it may indeed be a different species, and certainly is a different form. You could separate C. tibeticum into a number of forms or "species" not just on morphological traits, but also habitat preference. So, this plant is definitely unique regardless.


----------



## yijiawang (May 19, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Yijia, it may indeed be a different species, and certainly is a different form. You could separate C. tibeticum into a number of forms or "species" not just on morphological traits, but also habitat preference. So, this plant is definitely unique regardless.


I doubt it is a hybrid with tibeticum and franchetii before, because there are these 3 species in same mountain---tibeticum stay over altitude 3000meters, franchetii below 1500m, maoxianense(or sp3) about 2000m. I check Cypripedium Ann Elizabeth hybrid picture in www.w-frosch.de , found poach with obviously tibeticum genetic... so, sp3 or maoxianense maybe a new species or form/variety... but not sure before DNA analysis.


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2012)

yijiawang said:


> I doubt it is a hybrid with tibeticum and franchetii before, because there are these 3 species in same mountain---tibeticum stay over altitude 3000meters, franchetii below 1500m, maoxianense(or sp3) about 2000m. I check Cypripedium Ann Elizabeth hybrid picture in www.w-frosch.de , found poach with obviously tibeticum genetic... so, sp3 or maoxianense maybe a new species or form/variety... but not sure before DNA analysis.



Éméi Shān 峨眉山 ?

http://tripwow.tripadvisor.com/tripwow/ta-009d-7594-b0cc


----------

